# HCRI 5000k purchase.



## neutralwhite (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello where's the best place to buy a high CRI 5000k pure white led.
its for an 18650 light.
90+ is what I'm looking for and purest white.

i would of went for the xhp 5000 the same in the new ZL's coming, but the issue is the hard to source driver I think.

thanks.


----------



## neutralwhite (Apr 3, 2016)

Bump.
anyone?.
thankssss


----------



## thslw8jg (Apr 3, 2016)

I picked up some Nichia 219B 5000k from Kaidomain about 6 months ago. 
Mountain Electronics has several 6 volt driver options for the MTG or XHP50/70's, look for drivers with the Zener mod either a turnkey package or DIY kit.


----------

